# Kurdish homemade armored vehicles



## Sentry18

Necessity is the mother of invention. And it sounds like the Kurds are getting it done with these homemade or repurposed armored vehicles. Some of them are very interesting.


----------



## JackDanielGarrett

I love those ideas. Hmm..I wonder can I place a green trash dumpster on my CJ5?


----------



## PopPop

I used to have a 1/2 inch steel plate gong target. Used to have it because we shot it to pieces with soft point hunting ammo. Real armor is real heavy.


----------



## Tirediron

any thickness of steel beats a tee shirt, these guys have some knowledge too, angling the plates really helps, I bet the ISIS monkeys aren't so tough when they face one of these.


----------



## Magus

HOLY MAD MAX BATMAN! I wish those Kurds well!


----------



## biobacon

Looks like WW1 armor. The more I look at whats going on around the world I cant tell the difference between 1914 and 2014.


----------



## Tirediron

Pretty sure the third picture is a WW 1 era tank, nobody uses rivets anymore


----------



## LincTex

Some of those camo patterns.... 
WTH kind of terrain are they trying to "blend" into?!?


----------



## TheLazyL

Reminds me of a local Volunteer Fire Dept. To save money they designed and built their own water tanker truck. Unfortunately they didn't factor in the weight of 2,000 gallons of water plus the steel on a light duty truck frame.

The weight of the armor on some of the Kurd's vehicles look the base frame is way too over loaded.

Perhaps moving OPs posts with some protection from small arms?


----------



## AJcandosurv1val

They look like giant little kids' toys, but hey, it doesn't need camo'.


----------



## Gians

*Renault FT-17 ?*



Tirediron said:


> Pretty sure the third picture is a WW 1 era tank, nobody uses rivets anymore


 Looks like a museum placard in front of it. Apparently Renault's were exported to many countries and including ones in the Middle East, maybe the Kurds put this one back in action.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Renault_FT

btw If you ever want to read a good book on WWI, I'd recommend "The First World War a complete history" by Martin Gilbert, it's a fat one but a great read...about a truly horrific war.


----------

